# Radiology  Mri Brain w/Attn Pituitary Gland



## claudiak (Jul 15, 2008)

HI New to Radiology now and was wondering about how Mri Brain w/attn to
the Pituitary Gland is being coded?   Are they being billed with one cpt code or
two.  Cpt 70553 and 70553 with a modifer?

Please Expert Radiology coders out there, please help.



Thanking you in advance

ClaudiaK
Newcomer


----------



## Charnella (Jul 15, 2008)

*Radiology MRI Brian w/attn pituitary gland*

We code it as one code 70551 w/o or 70553 with/without contrast


----------



## karenlynnstanley78@gmail.com (Oct 24, 2012)

We coded these as 70552 for the mri pituitary with Contrast and 70553 mri Brain wo w contrast


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 24, 2012)

Per the ACR, if MRI brain and MRI pituitary are separately ordered and performed w/a full series of sequences specifically of the pituitary gland, then MRI brain CPT should be reported two times w/a mod 59 on the second study. There needs to be "clear, separate, and distinct" indications for the two studies. However, very few 3rd party payors will reimburse for two MRIs of the brain during same encounter. Some providers have chosen to report a single MRI w/mod 22, but 22 can not be used on hospital outpatient claims.

This information is from the 2003 AMA CPT Coding Symposium and is stated in the CSI Navigator for Diagnostic Radiology 2008 edition.

Hope that helps!
from the aapc forums posted by vanelver


----------



## tmlbwells (Oct 24, 2012)

We use the 70551-70553 range.


----------

